# Guidance Needed for SoCal



## CH3NO2 (Apr 19, 2017)

I've been working with Cool Season turf for the last several years but now it looks like I will be doing something on the warm season side. The project will be in the 91784 zip code, north of 210 (around Mcarthy Park on Google Maps). Dont quite know what I am dealing with in terms of soil yet, but the area is home to several gravel pits (likely sand, dinosaur eggs and builder debris). Current turf is a kitchen sink of fescue, bermuda, poa annua and kikuyu grass so will be a full reno. I will get started doing plenty of research here, but appreciate any pointers in the right direction to kick things off:

- links to relvant threads (reno, fert, weed control)
- tips on right season for reno
- tips on strategy for complete kill of unwanted grasses
- Bermuda or TTTF (both seem to be in use in the area)
- good cultivars for the area
- Sod farms / turf supply resources in the area
- suggestions on soil providers should I decide / need to amend
- anticipate good prep, dragging and leveling
- there will be irrigation (Hunter MPs, or sub surface netafim)
- anticipating "true-cut" mowing, but not a greens level mowing
- anticpating above average care and maintenance, but not fanatic level (but you never know!)


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Welcome
Everyone of your bullet points can be a separate thread with multiple pages of discussion.
How much yard do you have?
I dont believe many have responded because I kinda get this feeling after reading this post https://ispot.tv/a/wk55

Let start with lawn size- post pictures if you have them- amount of sunlight you have- Trees in your lawn- and soil test results?
We all would be glad to help and start from there.


----------



## CH3NO2 (Apr 19, 2017)

Your response is understandable.

The project is approx 10k sq ft with irrigation and full sun so grass will grow.

I have done a few TTTF and KBG reno's on the east coast.

Perhaps there aren't many here from SoCal, was looking for some pointers on local resources.

Nearest SiteOne has been found, along with OF Wolfinbarger.

Have located A-G Sod Farms (Tifgreen, Tifway, TifTuf, Celebration and other blends available) , California Sod Center, Superior Sod.

I have read the Bermuda bible and the Bermuda Triangle. PreM, Fertilizer, celcius, certainty, glyphosate---check.

Centering my questions on best turf for the area given the micro climates of SoCal. Bermuda vs TTTF vs St Augustine.

Will do dome homework.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Looking at your average temps for the zip code, it seems like a warm season grass may suit your location. I think it also depends on what you are looking for in a turf and what your plans are with it.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^ look at local sport fields (baseball stadium, soccer, football). They won't go with Bermuda if kbg/prg are possible.

Edit: I'm sure I will get some flack from my warm season friends since the truth hurts.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

- tips on strategy for complete kill of unwanted grasse

Multiple glyphosate applications, spaced two weeks apart, once everything is growing. Fusillade can be added as well.

You could also solarize or if you wanted to spend lots of money, fumigate.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

g-man said:


> ^ look at local sport fields (baseball stadium, soccer, football). They won't go with Bermuda if kbg/prg are possible.
> 
> Edit: I'm sure I will get some flack from my warm season friends since the truth hurts.


LA Angels play on Tifway 419 Bermuda. Going to the NFL KC Chiefs, Washington Redskins and Philadelphia Eagles* all use Latitude 36 Bermuda all being in the northern transition zone.

*Eagles do resod to *** once temps drop


----------



## CH3NO2 (Apr 19, 2017)

g-man said:


> ^ look at local sport fields (baseball stadium, soccer, football). They won't go with Bermuda if kbg/prg are possible.
> 
> Edit: I'm sure I will get some flack from my warm season friends since the truth hurts.


Interesting....I am noticing some sod producer blends in the area with Barenbrug HGT KBG/PRG...

There are 2 golf courses nearby, more homework....


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Try,

http://m.westcoastturf.com/

I bought tifsport and have been really happy with it.

They have all different sod types for SoCal.


----------



## Pamboys09 (Apr 16, 2019)

where to find 419 seeds?


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

There's a Southern California thread on the hometown message boards. I'm not in your area (further north) but I wouldn't recommend Fescue unless you have lots of trees. Bermuda's going to probably be your best bet.

Edit: Question for the mods, there's a fair amount of people from Central and northern California. Should we start a new thread for each or is it possible to change the southern California one to just California?


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Pamboys09 said:


> where to find 419 seeds?


There is no 419 seed, one nice seed variety is princess 77.


----------

